# [Ottawa, Canada] New Group Please



## EP (May 6, 2009)

Looking to do more D&D with another group. Playing or DMing, it's all good with me. I live in the Nepean end of town and willing to drive mostly anywhere in Kanata/Ottawa.

Please hurry! My dice are feeling cold.


----------

